# [MIL] Belgian Malinois - Chicago Tribune



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/2-0&fd=R&url=http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/chi-belgian-malinois-080523-ht,0,6970019.story&cid=0&ei=q7s2SJWVLpPwyATNo-SMCw&usg=AFrqEzfJKGVANBj5TJ07gQPPxsFVooMrSg">Belgian Malinois</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Chicago Tribune, United States -</font> <nobr>11 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Evans has been <b>working</b> with <b>military</b> dogs for the last eight years, and one of his primary duties is to act as a decoy. One hot Sunday afternoon recently, <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

